# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  أداة مجانية و رائعة لحذف حساب جوجل على huawei .honor

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.   أداة مجانية و رائعة لحذف حساب جوجل على عدد كبير من أجهزة huawei honorبضغطة زر فقط.   <font color="#333333"><span style="font-family: Almarai">

----------

